# The Crow: Reboot fällt nach Ausstieg von Jason Momoa in sich zusammen



## Darkmoon76 (3. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Crow: Reboot fällt nach Ausstieg von Jason Momoa in sich zusammen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Crow: Reboot fällt nach Ausstieg von Jason Momoa in sich zusammen*


----------



## Hasamoto (3. Juni 2018)

Bruce Lee war ein Wing Chun Kämpfer und hat Tak Kwon Do erfunden.
das hat soviel mit Karate gemein wie eine Mücke mit einen Flugschein.

Ich höre schon Ip Man in Grabe rotieren^^

Auserdem sei es mal dahin gesteht ob der Tod von Brandon Lee ein Unfall war den er wurde bein Dreh erschossen.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (3. Juni 2018)

Ist vielleicht besser so. Das Original ist Kult, aber eben auch ein Produkt seiner Zeit; wie bei vielen Sachen aus den 80ern und 90ern stellt sich auch hier die Frage, ob das heute noch funktionieren würde - und die Antwort ist in den meisten Fällen Nein.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Juni 2018)

Ich würde auch keine Fortsetzung haben wollen. Das Original mit Brandon Lee war großartig, danach wurde es mit jedem Teil schlechter. Manchmal sollte man ein Original halt auch als Kunstwerk für sich stehen lassen und es nicht auf Teufel komm heraus  kommerziell ausschlachten.


----------



## TheSinner (3. Juni 2018)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> Bruce Lee (...) hat Tak Kwon Do erfunden.



Das tat beim Lesen echt weh. Wenn man schon klugscheißt, dann aber bitte richtig. Bruce Lee hatte mit der Erfindung von Taekwando soviel zu tun wie Jason Momoa mit der Erfindung der Glühbirne. Beides waren Männer.


----------



## Enisra (3. Juni 2018)

ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt was gutes oder doch was schlechtes ist
Per sé sind Remakes dahin gehen immer eher Lame da man theoretisch auf eine scheinbar sichere Bank setzt für viel Geld anstatt das Kreative Drehbuch daneben zu nehmen. Aber das Remakes nicht gleich schlecht sind sieht man ja an Das Ding von 82
Und mal ehrlich, der Erste Film hat natürlich seinen Mega Kult, auch noch mal verstärkt durch den tragischen Unfall, aber die Filme und Serie danach kannste halt in die Tonne kloppen


----------



## Hasamoto (3. Juni 2018)

Hast recht hab mich geirrt.
Mein Fehler sorry.

Trosdem war er kein Karate Kämpfer  ( Handkanten Schlag verteilt )


----------



## SGDrDeath (3. Juni 2018)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> Auserdem sei es mal dahin gesteht ob der Tod von Brandon Lee ein Unfall war den er wurde bein Dreh erschossen.


Du weißt aber schon wie es dazu kam oder?


----------



## Schalkmund (3. Juni 2018)

Jason Momoa als die Krähe? Gut, dass sich das Thema erledigt hat.


----------



## Hasamoto (3. Juni 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon wie es dazu kam oder?



Soweit ich weiss ,war eine Waffe die für den Film verwendet wurde mit scharfe Munition geladen.

mehr weiss ich darüber nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Juni 2018)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss ,war eine Waffe die für den Film verwendet wurde mit scharfe Munition geladen.
> 
> mehr weiss ich darüber nicht.



Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass man eine echte Waffe mit einem Magazin Platzpatronen geladen hat und übersehen hat, dass sich noch eine echte Kugel im Lauf befand. Ob's wirklich so war ... keine Ahnung.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (4. Juni 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass man eine echte Waffe mit einem Magazin Platzpatronen geladen hat und übersehen hat, dass sich noch eine echte Kugel im Lauf befand. Ob's wirklich so war ... keine Ahnung.



Jein. Sie hatten für einige Szenen Pistolenkugeln verwendet, die weder Schwarzpulver noch Zünder beinhalteten, hauptsächlich für Groß- oder Frontalaufnahmen der Magnum, die benutzt wurde. Damit die Trommel halt nicht leer aussieht. Und eine der Attrappen hatte sich unbemerkt im Lauf verkeilt, als die Waffe dann mit Platzpatronen für die Schießerei geladen wurde. Deren Zündung hat dann die Attrappe aus dem Lauf geschossen und ihn getroffen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (4. Juni 2018)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> Jein. Sie hatten für einige Szenen Pistolenkugeln verwendet, die weder Schwarzpulver noch Zünder beinhalteten, hauptsächlich für Groß- oder Frontalaufnahmen der Magnum, die benutzt wurde. Damit die Trommel halt nicht leer aussieht. Und eine der Attrappen hatte sich unbemerkt im Lauf verkeilt, als die Waffe dann mit Platzpatronen für die Schießerei geladen wurde. Deren Zündung hat dann die Attrappe aus dem Lauf geschossen und ihn getroffen.


Danke schön da war jemand schneller. 

Wenn das kein Unfall ist, was bitte dann? Das ist eine ganz dummer Verkettung von Zufällen die zum Tod führten. Klar ist er am Ende erschossen worden, da war aber nirgendwo Absicht im Spiel, maximal Fahrlässigkeit des Waffenmeisters. Man hat ja auch keine Anklage erhoben, weil es als Unfall angesehen wird.


----------



## Enisra (4. Juni 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Danke schön da war jemand schneller.
> 
> Wenn das kein Unfall ist, was bitte dann? Das ist eine ganz dummer Verkettung von Zufällen die zum Tod führten. Klar ist er am Ende erschossen worden, da war aber nirgendwo Absicht im Spiel, maximal Fahrlässigkeit des Waffenmeisters. Man hat ja auch keine Anklage erhoben, weil es als Unfall angesehen wird.



es läuft schon unter Unfall, weil es war keine Absicht, aber es war wohl so, das ein Idiot mit der Knarre rumgespielt hat
Merke: NRA sind Vollidioten und Waffen alles, nur kein Spielzeug


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Juni 2018)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> Jein. Sie hatten für einige Szenen Pistolenkugeln verwendet, die weder Schwarzpulver noch Zünder beinhalteten, hauptsächlich für Groß- oder Frontalaufnahmen der Magnum, die benutzt wurde. Damit die Trommel halt nicht leer aussieht. Und eine der Attrappen hatte sich unbemerkt im Lauf verkeilt, als die Waffe dann mit Platzpatronen für die Schießerei geladen wurde. Deren Zündung hat dann die Attrappe aus dem Lauf geschossen und ihn getroffen.



Stimmt, so hatte ich es vor einigen Jahren auch mal gelesen. Tragische Sache. Mit einer leeren Patrone erschossen, weil eine Platzpatrone abgefeuert wurde.


----------



## SGDrDeath (4. Juni 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> es läuft schon unter Unfall, weil es war keine Absicht, aber es war wohl so, das ein Idiot mit der Knarre rumgespielt hat
> Merke: NRA sind Vollidioten und Waffen alles, nur kein Spielzeug


Wolltest du wen anders zitieren oder warum schreibst du in etwa das gleiche wie ich?


----------

